# F. R. Tripler



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

As a kid growing up in NYC (I was born in '65), in addition to Brooks and Paul Stuart, I can remember Chipp well because my brother spent a summer working in their stock room. 

But what about another retailer that closed many years ago: F. R. Tripler?

Were they as good as the others? I see Tripler items on ebay occasionally, but they don't seem to attract as much attention as Chipp.

AHS


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The difficulty with purchasing Tripler on eBay is that they were simply a store - a good one - but all their clothing was manufactured by someone else and therefore it is difficult to determine the exact quality of any given piece. Their stuff is generally very good, but not the best out there. Hypothetically speaking, I might expect Tripler to have sold Pringle cashmere, but not Ballantyne.

For example, I recently purchased a car coat from Tripler in a thrift store. It had the Tripler tag, but was manufactured by "Rodex of London". I had never heard of Rodex of London, but the shape and color of their "Pure Lambswool" tag I had seen before on an Aquascutum car coat. After during a bit of research I figured out that Rodex was the maker of all the Aquascutum car coats/overcoats in the past. The coat is very good quality (great pattern), but it's missing some of the hallmarks of the finest clothing (e.g. it has machine sewn button holes)

Generally speaking, I would take it on a case-by-case basis and try, as best you can, to determine the quality by looking at the eBay pics.


Here's some pics of my Tripler coat.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

AHS said:


> As a kid growing up in NYC (I was born in '65), in addition to Brooks and Paul Stuart, I can remember Chipp well because my brother spent a summer working in their stock room.
> 
> But what about another retailer that closed many years ago: F. R. Tripler?
> 
> ...


I know my wife had one or two items from them. Great sock collection. The space on Madison and 46 is now occupied by Jos A Bank.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Unless I am very much mistaken, Hart Schaffner and Marx owned them. It was their practice to have a middle market company (Wallachs in New York, Baskin in Chicago) in most areas, and an upscale store such as Triplers in some larger cities. Usually they bought an existing venerable firm like Triplers and simply used the name. I was generally pleased with Triplers,and even have a few items from Swaine Adeney Brigg that I bought from them. Sad that they have been gone so long.


----------



## AHS (Mar 18, 2006)

Cardinals5, the coat is great. The Tripler label brings back memories....

BTW -- does anyone remember Bancroft? I think they were across the street from Brooks Bothers and Paul Stuart. I recall they were a much cheaper alternative compared to their famous neighbors.

AHS


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

I remember Bancroft's, and the excellent ads from Wallach's. Also, Whitehouse and Hardy.


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

I have to say, I am a bit confused. I regularly, like on a near weekly basis, find suits and jackets with the Tripler label. The confusion arises from the fact that almost all of them beat the Larrimor's label as well. Larrimor's has been Pittsburgh top of the line men's store for decades, and carries Oxxford, Zegna and most other high-end men's lines. My assumption was rhat Trippler was a now defunct maker of men's suits. Were they more than just a N.Y. store?


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

tonylumpkin said:


> I have to say, I am a bit confused. I regularly, like on a near weekly basis, find suits and jackets with the Tripler label. The confusion arises from the fact that almost all of them beat the Larrimor's label as well. Larrimor's has been Pittsburgh top of the line men's store for decades, and carries Oxxford, Zegna and most other high-end men's lines. My assumption was rhat Trippler was a now defunct maker of men's suits. Were they more than just a N.Y. store?


Yes, Triplers was just in New York. When Hart Schaffner and Marks owned them, they also owned a number of other old established names, but they tended to have only one of each. Despite having gone to B school in Chicago, I can't remember the comparable HS&M upscale store operated there.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

I was a customer of both Tripler and Chipp. Each was marvelous in its own way. I only began doing business with them in the early '70's, which was long past the glory days of each. Chipp was a tiny store when on 44th St. The Tripler I visited was two stories and took up the corner of a large NYC office building. I also believe Tripler's history goes back to the 19th century.

I recall reading somewhere that HSM aquired Tripler because Tripler owned the much valued Hickey Freeman brand name. I think HF might once have been an independent manufacturer and suplier to Tripler, and Tripler bought the name when the manufacturer folded.

I still own and wear both some wonderful socks with clocks from Tripler, as well as a couple of my favorite ascots/day cravats. All English, all wonderful. The finest cotton lisle for summer and Merino wool socks for winter in proper sizes, either with or without clocks, were always available. Superb quality cotton underwear too. Smedley Merino wool sweaters. Everything was of good to fine quality. No junk. Nothing flashy, nothing fashionable, just handsome traditional style and quality. 

A salesman was always waiting at the beautiful brass and glass doors to open them and greet you with a friendly offer that you let them know if they could be of help.

Looking at some above posts, I'll add that they were put out of business by HSM greed, stupidity and ineptitude along with Wallachs, and Roots which was a very fine and successful NJ men's store.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

"A salesman was always waiting at the beautiful brass and glass doors to open them and greet you with a friendly offer that you let them know if they could be of help."

And on occasion, even the President of the firm enjoyed putting in time at the front door. I truly miss companies like that. They took a solemn pride in what they did.


----------



## Pressfan (Aug 6, 2003)

Hobson said:


> Yes, Triplers was just in New York. When Hart Schaffner and Marks owned them, they also owned a number of other old established names, but they tended to have only one of each. Despite having gone to B school in Chicago, I can't remember the comparable HS&M upscale store operated there.


Capper & Capper was the upscale HSM retail outlet in Chicago and Detroit.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

Pressfan said:


> Capper & Capper was the upscale HSM retail outlet in Chicago and Detroit.


Thank you. It was very frustrating not being able to remember. Did they have more than one location in the Chicago area? I seem to remember another store not too far from Evanston.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

I remember Tripler well. Their ties were always the best. They carried Johnson & Murphy shoes and the service was always the best. A friend of mine bought their suits and always look the best. 
Bancroft on the other hand was in my opinon was a "cheap store". Chipp had great merchdise and was always fun to talk to Pauls' father. At that time Paul Stuart was just a small store but both their ties and pocket squares were great.


----------



## Pressfan (Aug 6, 2003)

Hobson said:


> Thank you. It was very frustrating not being able to remember. Did they have more than one location in the Chicago area? I seem to remember another store not too far from Evanston.


I think Capper & Capper had branch(es) at Oakbrook and/or Northbrook as well as downtown on Wabash in Chicago. I only remember the branch at Somerset Mall in Detroit, although it is possible they may have operated in downtown Detroit before opening in the mall.

Later, the Detroit branch became "Graham & Gunn" (late 80's/early 90's) as HSM tried to attract a hipper, more youthful customer. Unfortunately, it didn't work and the entire HSM retail operations came to an end.

I believe the mid-level HSM chain in Detroit was Hughes & Hatcher, similar to Baskin in Chicago and Wallach's in New York.


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I was under the impression that the Tripler name but not the quality, had been revived and was in production today. I thought I read that, here on the forum. I thrifted a Tripler dress shirt this past year and do not think it is up to current BB quality. Have seen some of their suits in the thrifts too and they look quite ordinary, and cheap.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

I remember fondly the Tripler's flags of the world tie. I had one for years.

Back in the early 80s a guy who liked clothes could have a blast on Saturdays going from Burton's, Ltd, to Chipps, to Press to Brooks to Paul Stuart and then ending up at Tripler's a few blocks north. And were these stores busy in those days? Man, you couldn't get to the counters at times, all day Saturday it was a madhouse. Unbelievable to think of it now, but the mens' stores were doing a land office business and we had great fun.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

I went to Tripler's once before they closed. I bought two ties - their trademarked flag tie (navy with different national flags) and a silverish textured Ferrell Reed tie. I still have the latter. The former eventually gave way, though.

I was dating a woman who mocked the flag tie. She was also a big fan of President Clinton. One day I opened the NY Times and saw a HUGE photo of him with what was the Trippler flag tie (it was that big).

I have a hard time deciding whether we live in the worst of times sartorially speaking with all of these smaller shops closing or struggling, or the best given the Internet accessibility of many places we could never or rarely get to.


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

DCLawyer68 said:


> I went to Tripler's once before they closed. I bought two ties - their trademarked flag tie (navy with different national flags) and a silverish textured Ferrell Reed tie. I still have the latter. The former eventually gave way, though.
> 
> I was dating a woman who mocked the flag tie. She was also a big fan of President Clinton. One day I opened the NY Times and saw a HUGE photo of him with what was the Trippler flag tie (it was that big).
> 
> I have a hard time deciding whether we live in the worst of times sartorially speaking with all of these smaller shops closing or struggling, or the best given the Internet accessibility of many places we could never or rarely get to.


In response to your last paragraph, I miss the old days. There was an allure linked to such places that the internet cannot replicate. That being said, I also miss buying a cashmere sweater at Brooks Brothers that was numerically sized and not just SMLXL. (And consumers these days only judge quality by the price attached. They have no knowledge of such things) All things these days seem to be a shadow of their former selves. The ranks of the old guard are thinning with no reserves to draw on.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Joe Frances said:


> I remember fondly the Tripler's flags of the world tie. I had one for years.
> 
> Back in the early 80s a guy who liked clothes could have a blast on Saturdays going from Burton's, Ltd, to Chipps, to Press to Brooks to Paul Stuart and then ending up at Tripler's a few blocks north. And were these stores busy in those days? Man, you couldn't get to the counters at times, all day Saturday it was a madhouse. Unbelievable to think of it now, but the mens' stores were doing a land office business and we had great fun.


And no junk to be found! Fond memories! Thanks!


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

windsor said:


> I was under the impression that the Tripler name but not the quality, had been revived and was in production today. I thought I read that, here on the forum. I thrifted a Tripler dress shirt this past year and do not think it is up to current BB quality. Have seen some of their suits in the thrifts too and they look quite ordinary, and cheap.


If so, news to me. Makes me wonder if the Tripler name is still owned, and if it is, is defended.


----------



## Penang Lawyer (May 27, 2008)

Joe Frances said:


> I remember fondly the Tripler's flags of the world tie. I had one for years.
> 
> Back in the early 80s a guy who liked clothes could have a blast on Saturdays going from Burton's, Ltd, to Chipps, to Press to Brooks to Paul Stuart and then ending up at Tripler's a few blocks north. And were these stores busy in those days? Man, you couldn't get to the counters at times, all day Saturday it was a madhouse. Unbelievable to think of it now, but the mens' stores were doing a land office business and we had great fun.


Then over to club to have a drink or two with lunch.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Pressfan said:


> I think Capper & Capper had branch(es) at Oakbrook and/or Northbrook as well as downtown on Wabash in Chicago. I only remember the branch at Somerset Mall in Detroit, although it is possible they may have operated in downtown Detroit before opening in the mall.
> 
> Later, the Detroit branch became "Graham & Gunn" (late 80's/early 90's) as HSM tried to attract a hipper, more youthful customer. Unfortunately, it didn't work and the entire HSM retail operations came to an end.
> 
> I believe the mid-level HSM chain in Detroit was Hughes & Hatcher, similar to Baskin in Chicago and Wallach's in New York.


I still have a Scottish lambswool scarf from the downtown-Chicago Capper & Capper location. Last time I passed by, a few years ago, the ghostly outline of their name was still visible on the building front.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Great post-Hobson and Pressfan are both correct. Both Capper & Capper and Baskins were retailers owned and operated by Hart Schaffner Marx prior to the Hartmarx name applying. Capper had a store downtown and at least one in Old Orchard in Skokie. I remember that because my ex was one of the original employees of the Jos. A. Bank store in Wilmette in 1981, back when Bank still manufactured clothing including real 3 button sack suits. Several of the managers and salespeople at that first store had worked at Capper over the years. 

Capper and Tripler were more high-end and Baskins more middle market. This Baskins had no connection to the Baskin family that owned (not sure if they still do) Mark Shale. 

Joe Frances' comment on New York-last week when I was looking for my copy of Clothesmanship to copy for another AAAC member I found two old Burton catalogs in my "archive". They had great stuff head to toe and even had a line of shoes made by Church (Tweed) when Church still made and sold good shoes.


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

*Those were the good old days*

I remember Lefcourt shoes, the old Abercrombie & Fitch and Knize. It was great weekend shopping. Then it became populated with stores like Today's Man and Men's Warehouse.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

*re. Capper & Capper*



Hobson said:


> Thank you. It was very frustrating not being able to remember. Did they have more than one location in the Chicago area? I seem to remember another store not too far from Evanston.


The Capper & Capper store I recall was right on Michigan Ave. -- I think just across the street to the north of what is now the Prudential Bldg. I still have a McGeorge sweater I bought there with my dad, probably sometime in the early 60s.


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

*re Paul Stuart*



Penang Lawyer said:


> At that time Paul Stuart was just a small store but both their ties and pocket squares were great.


If I remember correctly -- always an iffy proposition -- my father once told me that Paul Stuart was either Gant's first or most important customer. "Put them on the map" he said (probably referring to Gant, not Paul Stuart . . . however, like the Civil War but unlike most items of interest to this forum, that was before my time).


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

All this nostalgia, I can't take it!


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm ready for more! There really were "good old days" when it comes to menswear. What we have today is technology. Remember when a long distance call meant something special or important? Technology has made that call commonplace and it may be a good thing. Lets hope for some kind of sartorial revival.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

windsor said:


> I'm ready for more! There really were "good old days" when it comes to menswear. What we have today is technology. Remember when a long distance call meant something special or important? Technology has made that call commonplace and it may be a good thing. Lets hope for some kind of sartorial revival.


The quality of all mass-market clothing, but menswear in particular has been, as a generalization, in free-fall for over 10 years.


----------

